# Dermestid Beetles from California



## Kaddock (May 21, 2009)

So... I raised a dermestid beetle into adulthood (it was sooo hard  ), and now I have it... IT'S BORING ME TO DEATH. Would it be safe to let him out the back door? I assume this species is already found in my region, but I was just curious what ya'll think.

:blink:


----------



## Katnapper (May 21, 2009)

I have no idea about beetles... and if this one is native or not to your area (and I'm not interested enough to Google it!  ). But what about donating it to a science teacher at a local school for their classes? Might be something educational for kids. Don't want you bored to death by it. Kids will probably think anything out of the norm (like a class pet, even if it's a less than exciting beetle) will be less boring than most other things at school!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, we had a thread on this recently, "carpet beetles" "pepper and salt," etc? Since there's only one, he can't multiply on his own anyway! Good luck! Maybe he'll hang around outside like an old Sims character!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 22, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah, we had a thread on this recently, "carpet beetles" "pepper and salt," etc? Since there's only one, he can't multiply on his own anyway! Good luck! Maybe he'll hang around outside like an old Sims character!


lol at the sims characters.


----------



## Kaddock (May 22, 2009)

Kat, I don't know, I think that they'd have a hard time finding this little guy, even if they did want it! He's awfully tiny.

Phil, if only all of my insects would act like sims and hang out! :lol: 

"What are you doing in my living room? I thought I put you outside!!??"


----------



## Katnapper (May 22, 2009)

Kaddock said:


> Kat, I don't know, I think that they'd have a hard time finding this little guy, even if they did want it! He's awfully tiny.


Oh, I see.  I didn't realize... as I told you I wasn't interested enough to Google it!  



> "What are you doing in my living room? I thought I put you outside!!??"


 :lol:


----------



## Orin (May 23, 2009)

Kaddock said:


> So... I raised a dermestid beetle into adulthood (it was sooo hard  ), and now I have it... IT'S BORING ME TO DEATH. Would it be safe to let him out the back door? I assume this species is already found in my region, but I was just curious what ya'll think. :blink:


Never release anything is the PC answer. You don't have any inverts that might eat your beetle despite the hard shell and small size?


----------



## helicop (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like you might have traded down as far as comfort goes. How do the two compare, besides what youve already mentioned?


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2009)

I usually feed those to something.


----------

